# Limit of Whites and Crappies



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, I was at work today, but my friend caught a limit of both whites and crappies. He caught them at his ultra secret honey hole. Was hunting for whites but the crappies were hungry. Said the action was FAST on black and grey grubs. Nice to have friends who shares the spoil. If I didn't have to work, I'll join him tomorrow too, but sigh, someone has to pay the bills. :'(


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice box there, congrats to your friend!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work. cough cough sounds like a sick day to me!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It's just a fever boss, cough-cough, I should be better by Monday.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> Nice work. cough cough sounds like a sick day to me!!


Thanks poco jim.

I want to fishinganimal and whsalum, really do, but I can't do it. :-( The boss is on vacation as well as others. I'm backup for a guy who went to India. So to pull the "I have some personal business" or sick card, will not look good. 

But I have never caught a crappie before, and my friend wanted me to go with him to experience the light bite action.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Be careful Hopn, it's ADDICTIVE !!!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

whsalum said:


> Be careful Hopn, it's ADDICTIVE !!!!


 It is too late, I've already taken the red pill, The Matrix reference. I'm hooked. LOL


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

hopn said:


> Thanks poco jim.
> 
> I want to fishinganimal and whsalum, really do, but I can't do it. :-( The boss is on vacation as well as others. I'm backup for a guy who went to India. So to pull the "I have some personal business" or sick card, will not look good.
> 
> But I have never caught a crappie before, and my friend wanted me to go with him to experience the light bite action.


I'll gladly be YOUR backup tomorrow.
Just let me know where I need to meet your friend. 

Are you still going to the L&D Saturday ?

.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> I'll gladly be YOUR backup tomorrow.
> Just let me know where I need to meet your friend.
> 
> Are you still going to the L&D Saturday ?
> ...


Not Saturday. I have moved it to the 18th for the sake of my casual angler friends. It was on the 18th last year that my friend (who caught the two limits posted here) lead us to LnD to catch our limits in whites.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice box o' fish! Congratz to the catcher! I forgot how to fish, been off the water too long


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So this friend, did ya get the GPS tracker installed on his car?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> So this friend, did ya get the GPS tracker installed on his car?


  Nope. I'll report again when he gets back today. He's in most of my videos.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great report hopn! I'm gonna try this weekend and this is very encouraging. Great to see ya posting again buddy! You say the 18th for LnD? I might need to make similar plans! Maybe between now and then I can get some waders.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bankin' On It said:


> Great report hopn! I'm gonna try this weekend and this is very encouraging. Great to see ya posting again buddy! You say the 18th for LnD? I might need to make similar plans! Maybe between now and then I can get some waders.


Yeah, if it wasn't for my two recreational fishing friends, I would be up there tomorrow. But for their sake, I'm going to wait on a solid report before taking them up there. LnD is best with waders or at least a kayak, best john boat.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Pass my congrats to your fishing friend.
Indeed, work is the curse of the fishing class.
There is always an open seat on one of the Livingston 2cool crappie boats. Let me know when you can go and I'll see to a trip.

Now, I can't guarantee you will catch a crappie since the Kickapoo Crappie Clan has gone stealth the last few weeks.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunbeam said:


> Pass my congrats to your fishing friend.
> Indeed, work is the curse of the fishing class.
> There is always an open seat on one of the Livingston 2cool crappie boats. Let me know when you can go and I'll see to a trip.
> 
> Now, I can't guarantee you will catch a crappie since the Kickapoo Crappie Clan has gone stealth the last few weeks.


 Thanks Jerold. I'm pretty sure my friend is reading this thread as I mentioned that I will be posting on his behalf. Any Saturday outside of the 18th LnD trip already on my calendar is fine.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> There is always an open seat on one of the Livingston 2cool crappie boats. Let me know when you can go and I'll see to a trip.
> 
> Now, I can't guarantee you will catch a crappie since the Kickapoo Crappie Clan has gone stealth the last few weeks.


Just what I've been looking for the last couple weeks.
What is this Livingston 2cool crappie boats you speak of ?
Membership needed ?
Private members only ?
Maybe I didn't get the memo ?

.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hop, I plan to use the search feature for your tips and tutorials and hopefully catch some myself soon!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Just what I've been looking for the last couple weeks.
> What is this Livingston 2cool crappie boats you speak of ?
> Membership needed ?
> Private members only ?
> ...


I can't wait for *this* answer!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I can't wait for *this* answer!


X2 knowing the Mayor it will involve math of some kind!!!!ðŸ˜Ž

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Hop, I plan to use the search feature for your tips and tutorials and hopefully catch some myself soon!


 Funny that I got into this by doing a search for your info and tips!!!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll also be looking for the L&D reports. Got a jon boat this year and looking to make several trips. We usually go during the week. Weekend crowds get crazy.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

ok now were is that new report lol


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

FishNJeremy said:


> ok now were is that new report lol


My friend went this morning. He got there at 8 AM, I got to work a little before that. Get a text, "Already got caught 15". He ended up with 20 whites and caught over 100 crappies, kept 25 between 11 and 13. He said the whites are not as stacked as before, but the crappies are eating up anything he threw in the water. Pretty sure if he dipped his pinky finger in, they will go for it too. 

 As to where it is, I know where the hole is, I just can't share it. Sorry guys, not my hole, I can't share.

He's sleeping right now. BTW, fried crappies Asian style is very good.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

hopn said:


> As to where it is, I know where the hole is, I just can't share it. Sorry guys, not my hole, I can't share.
> 
> He's sleeping right now. BTW, fried crappies Asian style is very good.


Good on you.
I have a couple top secret honey holes I don't share either.
I think we all do.

How about a recipe for those Asian style fried crappie ??
I like to try new things.

.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Good on you.
> I have a couple top secret honey holes I don't share either.
> I think we all do.
> 
> ...


 Made a video not long ago, just substitute white bass for crappies.


----------

